# Retractable screens



## zesone (Jul 19, 2007)

Anybody know of a good retractable screen company?
It is for a 48" french door.

Right now the creens that came with it make the opening pretty tight.
Customer wants something that opens it up.
Checked with my local lumber yard and they have nothing.
Called a few window and door retailers and they have nothing.
Only place I found was Lowes but am leary of sourcing them.

Any help?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've battled the roll-up screens that Lowe's sells, and the HO's who bought them. Don't go there.

While the concept is attractive, every implementation I've seen leaves a lot to be desired. They're balky to operate at best, and the top and bottom edges just float, relying on spring tension to keep them taut. That's well enough for flies and mosquitoes, but a mouse or a skunk can easily push its way under.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

We just put those in a job. I'll let you know tomorrow the manufacturer. They were good quality and work well, just don't remember whose they were.


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only dealt with retractable screens in Larson storm doors. They basically work like a roman shade and the tension adjustment can be very tempermental if it's not set correctly from the factory. 

For the most part, the ones we've installed work without much trouble.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

We installed some a HO had purchased at Lowes and where a headache to install and the HO wasn't happy with them as they were too temperamental.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The ones from HD are crap as well.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.geniusscreens.com/

we were a dealer for a short time. This is about the highest quality as far as the retractable stuff goes. IMO it all sucks


----------



## zesone (Jul 19, 2007)

I checked with lowes but they said they have to install it, Depot said "Huh, whats that", Thanks Patrick, I think though I'm going to wash my hands now and turn this over to the home owner.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Screen Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

*top retractable brands*

Full disclosure - we are an aluminum manufacturing company with one of our product lines being Mirage Retractable Screens.

Hopefully I'm not offending the forum by commenting, but think I can provide some insight without too much self-promotion.

In terms of good-better-best, in my opinion, Phantom, Clearview and ourselves here at Mirage all make products that are superior to those mentioned and would overcome most of the issues talked about. However, Tinstaafl is correct in that none of the brands would stop a determined skunk.

Many of the B brands are using parts made for window blinds, which were never designed for use with the larger and heavier aluminum and screen components in retractables. Resulting in poor operation, and a bad name for the product type. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## thehis (Feb 1, 2010)

*Clearview*

Clearview, Mirage, or Phantom. I would agree- they are the only ones to consider. We chose to distribute clearview, we have around 12,000 units in San Diego installed, service rate is 2% annual.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I am giving a customer a proposal for an outswing frenchdoor unit, 6' . I am wondering if anyone installs these screens on the interior jamb? This job is down in a basement so the interior jamb is deep. It's half masonry and half wood framed opening.

I am talking him out of inswing french doors because of the foundation is right there on the left and right and the doors will barely open 90 degrees.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Let me know how it works out.
I put in a 36" Marvin outswing unit and next year we will be building a big deck.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> I am giving a customer a proposal for an outswing frenchdoor unit, 6' . I am wondering if anyone installs these screens on the interior jamb? This job is down in a basement so the interior jamb is deep. It's half masonry and half wood framed opening.
> 
> I am talking him out of inswing french doors because of the foundation is right there on the left and right and the doors will barely open 90 degrees.


 
You may have to mount the harware on the surface/face of the jamb. You can customize it with the caseing. Screen first, caseing second. You have to get a little creative.The more you do the better you get at them.

I have cut the screens down but it is a pita. Good luck. arty:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

This has a sheetrock return to the cheap aluminum sliding door he has there now. so most likely. I'll be cutting that rock out, replacing it once the new door is in, which has a deeper jamb. The height is no more than the height of the door, it's a sheetrock return up top, no room for casing.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Apgar, what is the deepest you can get your made to? If there is a way to put your extension jambs to the outside and keep your hinges even with the inside wall, I would try that over outswing doors. I try to talk people out of outswing. Since the doors swing out the top edge of the doors will let driving rain sit up there. I tell people outswing patio door is nice if you live in the desert southwest, here in NJ with our "nor'easters" :no:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah I year you on that one. I like inswing but in general, I hate french doors. They are a pita because they swing into the room and get in the way of switches, and most people don't have the room for them. I high quality marvin slider is great. These people want french doors because it allows them to use that opening to get things in and out of their finished basement. There is basically no way to get more room on the sides because you have about a 3' high shelf which is the foundation. and that is capped with wood trim. Whoever finished the basement didn't do a great job but that is not my problem. I am just concerned with them not being able to open the doors 90 degrees because the door just fits in the space, there is no room for casing, the ext jamb is drywall about 4" wide and then corner bead to the rest of the room. The current door leaks at the frame head because they didn't use a separate drip edge metal cap before they put the vinyl siding on. Not sure how much rot I will find when the old door is taken out.

I'll talk it over more with the H.O. today and offer him the option. I have to get a quote on the clearview screen system. If we go with inswing, I'll just add screens from marvin/integrity which I've had good success with as they are precut and made to fit the doors. much easier to install than larson POS doors.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

If you go with the outswing refer them to Phantom roll screens. They do their own installs that way it isn't your headache.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Phantoms are decent quality, i've had a few installed with patio doors and the ho's are still happy with them. They do have to be installed by a "certified installer". my supplier installed them.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll look into them. for weather protection, i do like inswings the best. i'll see where the customer leans if he's ok with only opening the doors until they butt to the concrete walls that are trimmed out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a reason that ouswings are expensive.

I would not want to install a cheap one.

All the singles I have put in started at 1100 bucks. Both the customers and myself have been happy to date.


----------

